

Why Freemium is Dominating Mobile - rainmaker23
http://blog.betable.com/why-freemium-is-dominating/

======
joxie
Ugh, I feel like "games" as we know and love them are dead.

Now all that's left are Pavlovian "entertainment" products designed to suck
money away from consumers.

~~~
001sky
Its not a coincidence the _gambling_ industry (which is just a stochastics
variant of your thesis) is called the "gaming industry"[1]. There is nothing
more _pavlovian_ than a "player" who takes a 92% payout to stick quarters in
blinking-box for a couple of hours.

______

[1] Amongst the professional ranks.

